# Mk4 Recaro seats in Mk3 gti?



## Lifteddubz (Jul 31, 2012)

First time posting in vw vortex!!! I was wondering what kind of modifications need to be done to mk4 recaro seats from a gti or gli to make them fit into a mk3. Thanks


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lifteddubz said:


> First time posting in vw vortex!!! I was wondering what kind of modifications need to be done to mk4 recaro seats from a gti or gli to make them fit into a mk3. Thanks


 Yes. You either need to swap over the front mounting bracket off a MK4 floor and trim the wheels in the back or swap seat base frames (swapping seat base frames requires cutting and welding).


----------

